# What's your favorite way to make a PBJ?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 6, 2009)

HOw do you make your favorite PBJ?  What kind of peanut butter, what Kind of jam or jelly, what kind of bread, is it toasted or not?  Come on.  You can do it.  Give us the good stuff.

My favorite PBJ - home-made freezer jam (strawberry prefered), with Skppy Super-Chunk, on toasted English Muffin Loaf bread.

Your turn.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Scotch (Aug 6, 2009)

Toasted English Muffin (Thomas's Original) with JIF Extra Crunchy, but leave off the J and add honey.


----------



## Arky (Aug 6, 2009)

Peter Pan Crunchy with Knotts Blackberry Jam on Toasted Thomas' English Muffins.


----------



## appleyard14 (Aug 6, 2009)

kraft smooth peanut butter and smuckers rassberry jam, then grilled like a grilled cheese. The best!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 6, 2009)

appleyard14 said:


> kraft smooth peanut butter and smuckers rassberry jam, then grilled like a grilled cheese. The best!



Oh, I rethought my post after posting it.  I love (swoon) grilled PBJ's  They are the best.  Kudos my freind.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msmofet (Aug 6, 2009)

Arky said:


> Peter Pan Crunchy with Knotts Blackberry Jam on Toasted Thomas' English Muffins.


 Peter Pan Crunchy with Smuckers strawberry preserves on Toasted Thomas' English Muffins.


----------



## appleyard14 (Aug 6, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Oh, I rethought my post after posting it. I love (swoon) grilled PBJ's They are the best. Kudos my freind.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Absolutely the best way! I got a weird craving for one and I had never had one before when I was in my teen stages, maybe my mind was totally clear! haha but it Turned out great and now I still eat them even though my mind is always clear


----------



## Poppinfresh (Aug 6, 2009)

The way that results in me eating a delicious sandwich made of bread, peanut butter, and jelly.


----------



## licia (Aug 7, 2009)

Jif extra crunchy and any kind of jam or jelly on any kind of bread and with a glass of milk.  Nothing restores energy as quick as this. If I work in the yard and come in with my energy depleted - this is the quickest way to feel normal.


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2009)

Orange marmalade and Skippy crunchy on rye toast. I like it more for childhood memories than taste.


----------



## Foodfiend (Aug 9, 2009)

I like mine on toasted white bread with JIF Creamy Peanut Butter (slathered on thick) with Welch's Grape Jam.


----------



## Constance (Aug 9, 2009)

I like Skippy (or any other good brand) peanut butter, either smooth or crunchy, and Welches Grape Jelly on Wonder Bread.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 9, 2009)

Trader Joe's boysenberry preserves, Skippy extra crunch super chunk peanut butter, and Orowheat whole grain and flaxseed bread.   In fact, I had this for lunch last week.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 9, 2009)

I am going to be perfectly honest here and say that I am not a fan of PBJ.  I was never a big sandwich fan (unless it is a sub from the "Crazy Deli" nearby which is 90% filling and 10% bun or something toasted or grilled) and growing up I had very little peanut butter because it stuck to my braces.

However, What I do like is a toasted corn tortilla with crunchy natural peanut butter spread on while it is hot out of the toaster - just a light skiff.  And I love marmalade or blackberry perserves on hot scones.  Just please don't put the two together between slices of bread!


----------



## jet (Nov 29, 2009)

I make my own bread and use locally-produced peanut butter and fruit spread.  I frequently spice it up with some Ceylon cinnamon, Vietnamese cassia or Dutch-process cocoa.

PB&J


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 29, 2009)

Open 'sandwich' - Chivers Orange Marmalade and Jiff crunchy on ciabatta.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 29, 2009)

Skippy Crunchy...Homemade Blackberry...Well mixed/blended together...on wheat...


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 29, 2009)

Jif creamy or crunchy with strawberry or rasberry jam on wheat bread.  We have been buying a white (that's wheat) bread that is delicious for almost any kind of sandwich.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay, I will eat peanut butter on toast, and jam on muffins, but PLEASE don't put them together between two pieces of anything.  I don't know why, but it just can't eat a PBJ, and I have tried!  I also am not a fan of peanut butter and banana, even though I love them both.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 29, 2009)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I also am not a fan of peanut butter and banana, even though I love them both.



Not even with a good slather of Duke's Mayonnaise added???


----------



## Selkie (Nov 29, 2009)

Skippy crunchy with either banana or blackberry jam on 12 Grain... sorry LPBeier!


----------



## TheMamma (Nov 29, 2009)

I like Skippy chunky peanut butter on wholegrain honey wheat bread, with Bama red plum jam.   A close second would be peanut butter and honey.. mmmm.  

I like my orange marmalade on a sammie with nuetella, instead of peanut butter.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 29, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Not even with a good slather of Duke's Mayonnaise added???



I will admit I put mayo on almost anything, but this isn't one of them!

Selkie, no problem.  I just have a texture thing - Don't get Uncle Bob started on the fact I can't eat oysters, mussels or clams!


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 29, 2009)

TheMamma said:


> I like Skippy chunky peanut butter on wholegrain honey wheat bread, with Bama red plum jam.   A close second would be peanut butter and honey.. mmmm.
> 
> I like my orange marmalade on a sammie with nuetella, instead of peanut butter.


Sounds like you might live in Sugar Land?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 29, 2009)

DaMamma said:
			
		

> A close second would be peanut butter and honey..



Peanut butter and Steen's Cane Syrup....Ooooo that's goooood!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 29, 2009)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Don't get Uncle Bob started on the fact I can't eat oysters, mussels or clams!



Bless your heart


----------



## TheMamma (Nov 29, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> Sounds like you might live in Sugar Land?


 
No, but I grew up close to Sugar Land.. We left the Houston area when I was 13, though.  I'm in the Austin area now.


----------



## thelocalcook (Nov 29, 2009)

Ezekiel sprouted grain bread, organic peanut butter, and raw honey.


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 30, 2009)

I once tried to fry my PBJ..i soaked it in a pancake batter then deep fry...it was interesting..i will refine that recipe one of these days


----------



## TheMamma (Nov 30, 2009)

mexican mama said:


> I once tried to fry my PBJ..i soaked it in a pancake batter then deep fry...it was interesting..i will refine that recipe one of these days


 
This reminds me of how my 3rd DS likes his PBJ.. He likes to butter the outside of the sammie, and then grills it in a pan like you would a grilled cheese. It's pretty good.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 30, 2009)

white bread, natural peanut butter (because I don't like a sweet p-butter), with strawberry jam, no lumps.


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Nov 30, 2009)

a triple-decker with lots of natural style peanut butter (smooth or creamy) with a little bit of raspberry jelly....with sliced banana....on any sort of doughy bread (recently, 12-grain...but i think potato bread would be the best)

between the extra layer, lots of PB and the banana, this thing weights about a pound when i'm done...it glues your mouth shut, tastes delicious, and requires milk


----------



## jet (Nov 30, 2009)

thelocalcook said:


> Ezekiel sprouted grain bread, organic peanut butter, and raw honey.



Wow!  That brings back memories.  When I was a kid, I had PB & honey sandwiches.


----------



## mexican mama (Dec 1, 2009)

*grilled*



TheMamma said:


> This reminds me of how my 3rd DS likes his PBJ.. He likes to butter the outside of the sammie, and then grills it in a pan like you would a grilled cheese. It's pretty good.



I so agree with grilling the sammies...nothing makes a sammie even better than grilling


----------



## cookingexp (Dec 2, 2009)

I would generally have it on toasted slice of breads. I would prefer amul Butter or Kissan jam spread over the breads and I would just love having them in my breakfast


----------



## Alix (Dec 2, 2009)

Well the things you learn about people. I hadn't read this thread before but I'm sitting here with a pbj so thought I'd take a boo at this. 

Jif creamy - on both slices of bread (so the jam doesn't soak in)
Homemade raspberry jam - one spoonful smeared liberally.

Eat hanging over the sink or a paper towel cuz it will ALWAYS drip jam. 

Having said that, I'll eat just about any combo of PBJ you can come up with. I don't care about the bread, or really type of PB or J. Its a quick fill up and comfort food. I'm loving some of the combos I've read here. The marmalade and Nutella had me drooling and wondering why I hadn't thought of that myself!


----------



## SmartTips (Dec 9, 2009)

I just discovered Polamer jelly.  Has made my PB&J's for work way better.

I use Smart Balance PB too.  

Extra Jelly.

I bring this to work at least once a week.


----------



## luvs (Dec 9, 2009)

smushy cheap very fresh bread with skippy & strawberry jam. or was that perer pan, before they took it from the shelves.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 10, 2009)

Cracked Wheat bread, crunchy peanut butter (Maranatha brand) and huge globs of natural strawberry perserves.  I have to keep licking the preserves before they drip out of the sandwich and I generally need a washcloth afterward.

I eat about two of these a year.  Since DH doesn't like crunchy peanut butter an jar lasts me a long time...I keep it in the freezer and have to really plan on a PBJ ahead of time.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 10, 2009)

Peter Pan creamy, regular bread(wheat or white), Smuckers grape jelly.. then grill the entire thing just like a grilled cheese.  Now that's eating!!!  

If I feel adventurous.. just a touch of pickle relish once its cooked.  Kind of a Ying/Yang sweet/sour thing...


----------



## IronSides (Dec 10, 2009)

mmm funny you should ask, just had one for lunch.  i refrigerate my pb and so i scoop some on to the bread, toast it in the toaster oven for about 2 min, spread it around and top it off with another piece of bread.  i use wheat.  no j for me!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2009)

Pretty much any kind of jelly or jam, skip the peanut butter.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 10, 2009)

*The Ritual...*

PB & J is a ritual with me.  It must be done correctly or...well.  I'm sure the Earth would no longer rotate.  Here is how to create the magic:

First, two slices of wonder bread.  This is a given.  No other bread will do.  And wonder is not preferrable any other time.  

Next, match up the bread.  Yes, match up the slices.  One must take two slices that had baked next to each other.  Like mirrors of each other, they must match.  

The carefully PEEL off the crusts.  No, you cannot remove the crusts by cutting them.  This was why you must match the bread slices....cuz...they will still match.

Lay your bread so they are mirror images and open Extra Crunchy Jif.  Slather on a thick layer of Jif and it must go to the edges.  Evenly.  Thickly.  AND...no knife marks.  This is magic...not simply assembling!

Now you must cover the PB layer with Welch's Grape Jelly...and ONLY Welch's Grape Jelly.  No other brand.  No other flavor.  The layer should be even and not as thick as the PB, but not barely there.  Perhaps a quarter of inch.  And like the PB, it must cover to the edges.

Last of all, you match up the bread slices perfectly and you cut the sandwiches into 4 squares.  This way, you can type how to make PB & J while eating said sandwich...and the jelly is manageable...usually.  

I also have a ritual for one other sandwich....well...perhaps a few others...but anyway.  This one produces a PB & J that is magic.

~Kathleen


----------



## jet (Dec 11, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Pretty much any kind of jelly or jam, skip the peanut butter.


Wouldn't that be a "J" instead of a PB&J...



KathleenA said:


> PB & J is a ritual with me.  It must be done correctly or...well.  I'm sure the Earth would no longer rotate.
> ...


I agree with you there, but I'm afraid after that our opinions fall along parallel lines that shall never again intersect.


----------

